# Bennett's Creek Park



## Jordan Lee (Mar 24, 2015)

Spent a two hours and caught 6 nice size cats at Bennett's Creek today using chunks of menhadden. Caught two blues over twenty inches, two a little smaller, and two of those catfish with the fat head not sure what species they are. All were nice size though. Just though I put the word out for those who live on this side and don't wanna drive somewhere up river. The bite was better and more consistent up by denbigh but it will heat up soon.


----------



## darch010 (Mar 3, 2015)

Jordan Lee said:


> Spent a two hours and caught 6 nice size cats at Bennett's Creek today using chunks of menhadden. Caught two blues over twenty inches, two a little smaller, and two of those catfish with the fat head not sure what species they are. All were nice size though. Just though I put the word out for those who live on this side and don't wanna drive somewhere up river. The bite was better and more consistent up by denbigh but it will heat up soon.


Where did you find menhaden for bait? I was thinkin of simply trying squid. Also, do you think they're around the godwin bridge, or still sitting up in the creek? Thanks


----------



## SOPcirca88 (Oct 15, 2014)

Jordan Lee said:


> Spent a two hours and caught 6 nice size cats at Bennett's Creek today using chunks of menhadden. Caught two blues over twenty inches, two a little smaller, and two of those catfish with the fat head not sure what species they are. All were nice size though. Just though I put the word out for those who live on this side and don't wanna drive somewhere up river. The bite was better and more consistent up by denbigh but it will heat up soon.


Thanks for the report! Any size to those cats? And I have been looking for this spot for a while now.. just can't remember where it is. I live about 2 min from Hilton pier on Main St. Is it far from there? 
I've been there once a long time maybe 6 years ago I believe I had one too many on the way there lol. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

SOPcirca88 said:


> Thanks for the report! Any size to those cats? And I have been looking for this spot for a while now.. just can't remember where it is. I live about 2 min from Hilton pier on Main St. Is it far from there?
> I've been there once a long time maybe 6 years ago I believe I had one too many on the way there lol. Thanks for any help.


Take Jrb ride 17 to Suffolk turn right at the shell station, shoulder hill Rd, then right at the school, Bennett creek park Rd, turn left at the end of the rd. About 20 min drive


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks for the report...glad that the cats finally showed.


----------



## Jordan Lee (Mar 24, 2015)

darch010 said:


> Where did you find menhaden for bait? I was thinkin of simply trying squid. Also, do you think they're around the godwin bridge, or still sitting up in the creek? Thanks


Don't know where Godwin bridge is but I got the menhaden in Newport news at Wilcox they were frozen. I tried to catch some shad using a sabiki but no luck


----------



## bassnut (Jun 4, 2006)

SOPcirca88 said:


> Thanks for the report! Any size to those cats? And I have been looking for this spot for a while now.. just can't remember where it is. I live about 2 min from Hilton pier on Main St. Is it far from there?
> I've been there once a long time maybe 6 years ago I believe I had one too many on the way there lol. Thanks for any help.


Hey! I live in the Hilton area also, same road as Monty's Penguin. I fished the Hilton Pier on Sunday for about 3 hours and seen nothing but seagulls and other sea birds.

Also, is Bennett's Creek salt or fresh or brackish?


----------



## SOPcirca88 (Oct 15, 2014)

We have probably fished together before out Hilton Pier. A good sign there... Well probably any spot like Hilton is to look at the water clarity. Usually clear water equals a slow day of fishing at best. Micro Organisms = Fish.. I went to check the water out a couple of weeks ago and it was as clear as glass. Im assuming the water at Bennets Creek is brackish with high salinity. I want to try out Back River or York Town Beach... I have a tie to settle with a bruiser lol.


----------



## darch010 (Mar 3, 2015)

Jordan Lee said:


> Don't know where Godwin bridge is but I got the menhaden in Newport news at Wilcox they were frozen. I tried to catch some shad using a sabiki but no luck


Godwin bridge is the taller bridge located on bridge road. if coming from smithfield, it is the bridge before the burger king/food lion on the right.


----------



## quinten13 (May 14, 2012)

I've lived in Suffolk all my life, and the 10 or so years the Hilton has been open I have never seen people over their fishing. Maybe I never paid it any mind. Anyways, what kinda fish do you guys catch out their?


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Went out after work for one hour today. Fished until sunset and got skunked at Bennetts Creek Park. The water was really low and barely moving. Alot of small baitfish splashing but out of cast net range.


----------



## bassnut (Jun 4, 2006)

quinten13 said:


> I've lived in Suffolk all my life, and the 10 or so years the Hilton has been open I have never seen people over their fishing. Maybe I never paid it any mind. Anyways, what kinda fish do you guys catch out their?


Catfish and croaker mostly. Occasionally a spot or two and rarely skates.


----------



## quinten13 (May 14, 2012)

bassnut said:


> Catfish and croaker mostly. Occasionally a spot or two and rarely skates.


 thanks for the reply. Do you have to ask the hotel to fish out there or is it open to all?


----------



## bassnut (Jun 4, 2006)

Hilton is an Elementary School at the end of Main Street. The pier is behind it. It's accessible during school hours but you may have to park on the street, after hours you can park in the parking lot. There is a walk way leading to the pier.


----------

